# Canyon Treffen 10.4.2010



## T!ll (11. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute

hier gehts um das Canyon Treffen 10.4.2010. (Fortsetzung vom Thread "Canyon Treffen am 14.11.2009)
Bisher steht ja nur der Termin fest, wär ganz cool zu wissen, wer denn kommen wird/kann.
Das erste Treffen war trotz Regen einfach super

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es wieder verschiedene Touren geben wird, aber da werden wir wohl noch früh genug mehr zu erfahren.

Gruß
Till


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich werde wieder mit dem Junior kommen und dann vielleicht mal mein neues LUX einweihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis_KO (11. Januar 2010)

Immer noch dabei


----------



## biesa (11. Januar 2010)

Werde anwesend sein und hoffe auf meine alte Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## cube elite 1 (11. Januar 2010)

wo und was läuft da so genau?
Lohnt sich eine Anreise aus dem hohen Norden?


----------



## unchained (12. Januar 2010)

ich bin mit meinem bruder dabei (torque fr7)


----------



## Jogi (12. Januar 2010)

Werde auch wieder dabei sein und spekulier mal auf ein Doppelevent:
Vormittags Rennrad-Tour, nachmittags MTB-Tour.
Dann lohnt sich die Anreise doppelt


----------



## Jogi (12. Januar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> Werde anwesend sein und hoffe auf meine alte Mitfahrgelegenheit



schaumermal, zur Not halt mitm Transit


----------



## biesa (12. Januar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> schaumermal, zur Not halt mitm Transit




Das werden wir doch hinbekommen 



PS: Werd mit meinem Nerve AM anreisen(falls die Gabel mal ankommt )


----------



## Hillcruiser (12. Januar 2010)

nachdem es bei mir im Nov. nicht geklappt hat, werde ich jetzt am Start sein...


----------



## Knight83 (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo würde gerne mal wissen wo dieses Canyon treffen stattfindet damit ich weiß ob die anreise weit ist und was passiert genau auf diesen Treffen? MfG Knight83


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Januar 2010)

in koblenz. mehr weiß noch niemand.


----------



## Knight83 (13. Januar 2010)

AAAhhhhhh! An der Geburtsstätte meines Gefährtes !


----------



## Canyon_Support (13. Januar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> in koblenz. mehr weiß noch niemand.



Hallo,

schön das Ihr schon rätselt und Euch fragt, was denn an diesem Tag passieren wird.
Die nächsten Hinweise hierzu wird es in der BIKE und auch in der TOUR Ausgabe 03/2010 geben.
Dort einfach ein Auge auf unsere Anzeigen werfen und dann weiter rege diskutieren.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## biesa (13. Januar 2010)

Und die Mountainbike wird aussen vor gelassen


----------



## .t1mo (13. Januar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> PS: Werd mit meinem Nerve AM anreisen(falls die Gabel mal ankommt )



Kannst sie Dir doch dann direkt vor Ort verbauen lassen


----------



## biesa (13. Januar 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Kannst sie Dir doch dann direkt vor Ort verbauen lassen


 So lange wollte ich eigentlich nicht darauf warten  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

also könnte es wieder sein das es 
eine Freeride Tour und eine Allmountain-Crosscountry geben wird?
Wie letztes mal?

war eig. einer bei dem letzten treffen dabei und ist die Freeride Tour mitgefahren, wenn ja wie wars??

mfg Rob


----------



## Jogi (13. Januar 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> [...]
> war eig. einer bei dem letzten treffen dabei und ist die Freeride Tour mitgefahren, wenn ja wie wars??
> 
> mfg Rob



Ja, ich und noch einige andere auch. War einfach GEIL!
Trotzt Regen hatte ich keinen gesehen, der nicht ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht hatte.

Freu mich schon auf den 10.4.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (13. Januar 2010)

wo werden Mitfahrgelegenheiten organisiert? Ich würde mit/hinfahren von Kitzingen aus! wer kommt mit?


----------



## Knight83 (13. Januar 2010)

Sind die Canyon Teamfahrer dabei, oder waren es letztes Jahr?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (13. Januar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Ja, ich und noch einige andere auch. War einfach GEIL!
> Trotzt Regen hatte ich keinen gesehen, der nicht ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht hatte.
> 
> Freu mich schon auf den 10.4.


okay danke für die info 
wie war die Freeride Tour wurde geshuttelt, und wie waren die trails?

mfg Rob


----------



## Loddz (13. Januar 2010)

Ich wäre mit dem All Mountain auch dabei!! Im November war es ungünstig, der April passt wahrscheinlich super!


----------



## Jogi (13. Januar 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> okay danke für die info
> wie war die Freeride Tour wurde geshuttelt, und wie waren die trails?
> 
> mfg Rob



nee, geshuttelt wurde nicht, was runtergefahren wurde, hat sich jeder selber erarbeitet. Insgesamt ca. 40 km / 600 hm. Die Trails waren einfach schön, auch ein paar knifflige Stellen waren drin. Und Tibor hat noch nen Workshop im Springen gegeben.
Siehe hier und hier
[an dieser Stelle nochmal Dank an Jobi für die Videos]


----------



## pisano (14. Januar 2010)

Knight83 schrieb:


> Sind die Canyon Teamfahrer dabei, oder waren es letztes Jahr?



Das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Januar 2010)

Ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum Termin - aber ich bin zuversichtlich mit meinem Torque ES dabei zu sein


----------



## .t1mo (15. Januar 2010)

Total toll wäre imho. auch, wenn es Testbikes geben würde. Eine kleine Runde auf dem Hof sagt ja leider nicht so ganz viel über den Wohlfühlfaktor auf dem Rad aus.

Schwierig ist es natürlich dann wenn 50 Leute ein Testrad wollen.

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich schon was zur Streckenplanung - ist auch was für die Hardtailfraktion dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (15. Januar 2010)

Ja Testräder wären wirklich toll. Ich werde nämlich evtl noch 2 Freunde mitnehmen, die aber mit CC-Hardtails unterwegs sind und während ich die Endurostrecke fahren wollte, werden die beiden wohl nicht so viel Spaß dort haben (sollte es wieder geteilt werden). Beide suchen aber mittelfristig noch ein Fully im AM-ES Bereich.

Vielleicht gewinnt ihr damit auch schon 2 neue Kunden


----------



## killik (15. Januar 2010)

Finde die Idee mit den Testbikes (Brauche jetzt selber keins) echt gut. Dadurch können bereits Canyon Fahrer Freunde mitbringen und evtl. kann Canyon diese als neue Kunden gewinnen.
Wie bereits im Posting oben erwähnt, ist eine Runde auf dem Hof nicht sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## T!ll (15. Januar 2010)

Ja das mit den Testrädern wären bestimmt ne coole Sache, mal abwarten vielleicht wirds ja was 

Zu den Touren würd ich auch vorschlagen das man das ganze wieder aufteilt, allerdings würde ich es so machen, dass man dann folgendes anbietet:

-Freeride Tour
-CC/AM bzw. Singletrail Tour lang (50km und mehr)
-CC/AM Tour kurz (so um die 30km)

Ne kürzere Tour wäre ja denk ich mal ganz sinnvoll für diejenigen, die nicht so weit fahren wollen/können oder nicht so oft fahren.
Dann vermeidet man, dass wie beim letzten mal Leute die Tour abbrechen bzw. aussteigen.

beste Grüße


----------



## biesa (15. Januar 2010)

Jungens, was macht ihr euch den für einen Kopf. Wartet doch mal die besagte Bike Ausgabe ab. Denk da werden sich schon ein paar von Canyon Gedanken machen!

Also abwarten und Beine stillhalten!


----------



## T!ll (15. Januar 2010)

Naja man muss sich doch die Zeit irgendwie vertreiben, wenn man nich biken kann


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (16. Januar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> nee, geshuttelt wurde nicht, was runtergefahren wurde, hat sich jeder selber erarbeitet. Insgesamt ca. 40 km / 600 hm. Die Trails waren einfach schön, auch ein paar knifflige Stellen waren drin. Und Tibor hat noch nen Workshop im Springen gegeben.
> Siehe hier und hier
> [an dieser Stelle nochmal Dank an Jobi für die Videos]


ah okay sehr geil
danke für die antwort 

mfg rob


----------



## Knight83 (17. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht gibt es auch einen Zuckerwattestand,Clowns und Ponys auf denen man reiten kann,wenn man nicht gerade in der Schlange steht um sich ein Testrad zu ergattern


----------



## Jogi (17. Januar 2010)

Knight83 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es auch einen Zuckerwattestand,Clowns und Ponys auf denen man reiten kann,wenn man nicht gerade in der Schlange steht um sich ein Testrad zu ergattern



oder ne Hüpfburg


----------



## RazerFox40 (18. Januar 2010)

Wär auch gern dabei. Wohn ja direkt um die Ecke...
Problem nur.. ich weiss nur nit ob sich das Lohnt mit dem 
Fetten Bock mitzufahren ^^ auch wenns ne "Freeride" Tour gibt XD
Mit Doppelbrücke und 20kg wird das schwer xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (18. Januar 2010)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> Wär auch gern dabei. Wohn ja direkt um die Ecke...
> Problem nur.. ich weiss nur nit ob sich das Lohnt mit dem
> Fetten Bock mitzufahren ^^ auch wenns ne "Freeride" Tour gibt XD
> Mit Doppelbrücke und 20kg wird das schwer xD



bei der November-Tour war auch ein FRX dabei (zwar kein Ltd) und ein DEMO.
Und dei Uphills waren jetzt nicht sooo krass. Alles machbar, Herr Nachbar


----------



## RazerFox40 (18. Januar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> bei der November-Tour war auch ein FRX dabei (zwar kein Ltd) und ein DEMO.
> Und dei Uphills waren jetzt nicht sooo krass. Alles machbar, Herr Nachbar




Das hast du gesagt das alles machbar is...


----------



## Jogi (18. Januar 2010)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> Das hast du gesagt das alles machbar is...


wenn net, schieb ich dich n bisschen


----------



## RazerFox40 (18. Januar 2010)

auja ich bring en abschlepp seil mit ^^ du bist dann bergauf meine persöhnliche Seilbahn 
und weil ich wahrscheinlich schneller bergab bin wart ich unten mitm frischen kaffee xD als dankeschön fürs ziehen


----------



## biesa (18. Januar 2010)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> ...wart ich unten mitm frischen kaffee xD als dankeschön fürs ziehen



Den gabs letztes Mal umsonst


----------



## Brook (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin beim Letzten Treffen das DEMO gefahren - ging gut! Aber lass uns lieber vorher noch mal bei euch im Dirtpark treffen, da wollte ich sowieso mit dem DEMO noch mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (18. Januar 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Letzten Treffen das DEMO gefahren - ging gut! Aber lass uns lieber vorher noch mal bei euch im Dirtpark treffen, da wollte ich sowieso mit dem DEMO noch mal hin



Haste das gute Stück noch? Dachte Du wärst mittlerweile auf'n FRX vom neuen Arbeitgeber umgestiegen.

Ich bin sicher wieder dabei! Die FR Tour war echt hammergeil!
Aber bißchen pedalieren sollte man schon können, Koblenz liegt halt zwischen Hunsrück und Eifel, und wer geil runter will, der muß auch zusehen wie er rauf kommt. Und wer nicht superfit ist, so wie ich , der muss sich nicht schämen. Tibor Simai ist auch kein Berg-hoch-Racer. Da waren andere schneller und fitter. Aber dafür Berg-ab, holla die Waldfee!!!

Rockt on!


----------



## RazerFox40 (18. Januar 2010)

Dirtpark? In Boppard? oder wo? omg kannste dir schenken...
In Koblenz selbst weiss ich net wo da ein "dirtpark" sein sollte.
mitm dh bike im dirtpark? irgendwas gefällt mir da nicht so dran ^^

naja es soll schnell wieder schön werden damit winterberg wieder am start is


----------



## Knight83 (25. Januar 2010)

wieso nicht auch mit nem Downhiller kann ein Dirtpark schmackhaft sein,  ausserdem ist es ein Freerider: *F*ree *R*ide E*x*trem ich komm auch mit meinem Freerider und fahr alles was sich mir bietet


----------



## mas7erchief (25. Januar 2010)

Er meinte wohl eher den Dirtpark bei dir in Mühlheim-Kärlich...


----------



## RazerFox40 (25. Januar 2010)

meinte ich wohl eher nicht in müllem den ^^ lol


----------



## mas7erchief (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab dich ja auch nicht gemeint...


----------



## viZual (2. Februar 2010)

also ich wär mit 2 Kumpels dabei....(Torque FRX 9.0, Torque FR 8.8 und Nerve Am 9.0)
gibts die Möglichkeit sich ein Testbike zu besorgen, weil ich am Dropzone interessiert bin und das auch gern mal testen würed???


----------



## Knight83 (3. Februar 2010)

Manche sind so heiß wie Fritten Stäbchen auf das treffen, das sie glatt ihre Muttersprache verlieren!  Mal sehen wie das mit meinem Umbau läuft vieleicht ist mein Rad ja auch schon da.


----------



## biesa (5. Februar 2010)

http://granfondo.blog.canyon.com/


----------



## Canyon_Support (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

einigen von euch werden die folgenden Informationen wohl schon bekannt sein. Dennoch möchte ich hier nochmal die Gelegenheit ergreifen, um den Canyon Geburtstag ein wenig mehr ins Gespräch zu bringen.

*Canyon wird in diesem Jahr 25* und natürlich wollen wir das gebührend feiern. Deshalb sind wir bei den Vorbereitungen für die größte Veranstaltung, die wir bisher hier in Koblenz auf die Beine gestellt haben.

Der *Canyon GranFondo* am 10.04.2010 in Koblenz







Die geplanten Aktionen nehmen bereits klare Formen an und damit Ihr euch vorher schon ein Bild machen könnt, was euch erwartet, haben wir einen Blog eingerichtet. Er ist sozusagen die Informationszentrale für den Canyon GranFondo. Wir werden dort alle neuen Infos zum 10.04.2010 einstellen und interessante Hintergrundberichte präsentieren.

Außerdem möchten wir auch im Vorfeld die Geschichte von Canyon beleuchten und dies anhand von kleinen Anekdoten in diesem Blog tun. Denn es gibt viel zu erzählen aus 25 Jahren Radsportleidenschaft.

Also, lasst euch überraschen. An diese Stelle schon jetzt viel Freude mit dem Blog und wir freuen uns auf euch am 10.04.2010 in Koblenz.


*Folgende Programmpunkte erwarten Euch:*

*Canyon RTF*

Offizielle Canyon RTF mit 3 Strecken durch Hunsrück und Eifel in Zusammenarbeit mit dem TV Mülheim-Kärlich. Vor zwei Jahren starteten wir dieses jährliche Event und schon im letzten Jahr war ein deutlicher Anstieg der Teilnehmerzahl festzustellen. Da die Nachfrage besteht, wollen wir das Event also weiterhin vergrößern und verbessern, denn schließlich gibt es rund um den Zusammenfluss von Rhein und Mosel sehenswerte Rennradstrecken, die sich prima in den Rennkalender eines RTF-Veteranen einfügen.

*Bergzeitfahren am Canyon Stoppomat*

Auf den Strecken der RTF liegt unsere nun endlich freigegebene Stoppomat-Strecke im Aspelbachtal an der Mosel. Schon im letzten Jahr konnte man diese zur Canyon RTF abfahren. Danach musste der Stoppomat leider wieder abgebaut werden und nach vielen Behördengängen wird er jetzt endgültig aufgestellt. Am 10.04.2010 kann das Bergzeitfahren während der RTF bestritten werden (natürlich nur wer möchte) oder nachdem die RTF Fahrer durch sind. Natürlich gibt es für die Besten auch etwas zu gewinnen.

*Geführte Touren mit den Canyon Heroes*

Die Canyon Heroes werden verschiedene Touren anbieten, sowohl für Rennrad- als auch für Mountainbikefahrer. Alle Touren werden ein Motto haben. So kann man entscheiden, ob man lieber seine Fahrtechnik verbessern möchte oder eher auf CC-Action steht. Die Heroes sowie die Möglichkeiten zur Anmeldung werden noch bekannt gegeben.

*Autogrammstunden*

Selbstverständlich stehen die Heroes auch für Autogramme bereit. Wer möchte, bringt was zum Unterschreiben mit, wir werden aber auch Poster da haben.

*Expo*

25 Jahre Canyon heißt auch 25 Jahre Partnerschaften mit anderen Firmen, Zulieferern und strategischen Partnern. Was liegt also näher als diese zum Geburtstag nach Koblenz zu holen. Viele bekannte Bike-Firmen werden sich also in Koblenz mit dem ein oder anderen Angebot oder Service für die Biker im Gepäck einfinden. Eine Liste der Expo-Teilnehmer folgt natürlich bald hier.

*Saisoneröffnungsangebote*

Selbstverständlich schnüren wir zum 10.04.2010 massig Angebote. Räder, Zubehör, Kleidung und die ein oder andere Überraschung warten zu Sonderpreisen im Canyon.Home. Natürlich gelten die Angebote nur vor Ort und nur an diesem Tag. Wer seinen Besuch vor allem zum Shoppen nutzen möchte sollte öfter hier vorbei schauen.

*Kinderbetreuung*

Geburtstage feiert man im Allgemeinen mit der ganzen Familie. Deswegen soll der Canyon GranFondo auch eine Veranstaltung für die ganze Familie sein. Neben Hüpfburg und Laufrädern werden wir noch weitere Specials für die Kleinen auf die Beine stellen, damit Mami und Papi ungestört in die Bikewelt eintauchen können.

*Essen und Trinken*

Der Vollständigkeit halber sei gesagt, dass wir natürlich für das leibliche Wohl sorgen werden. Neben energiespendender Radfahrerverpflegung gibts im Canyon Cafe natürlich Kaffee und Kuchen. Und der ein oder andere Expo-Teilnehmer hat sicherlich auch noch etwas im Gepäck.
*
Überraschung für alle Dirtfans*

Noch können wir keine Infos dazu rausgeben, aber wir arbeiten daran, auch den Fans von Tibor, Rob und Co. etwas Besonderes zu bieten. Sobald das Ganze offiziell ist, wird verraten, worum es geht.


Aktuelle Informationen rund um den Canyon Geburtstag, und auch zum Aktionstag in Koblenz findet Ihr jederzeit auf:

http://www.granfondo.de


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (9. Februar 2010)

Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## viZual (9. Februar 2010)

me2 das wird episch


----------



## HaakeBekk (9. Februar 2010)

Saisoneröffnungsangebote ?*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit bisherigen oben genannten Schnäppchen?
*


----------



## unchained (9. Februar 2010)

würd mich auch interessieren. Bezieht sich das auch auf Bikes?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Februar 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> *Saisoneröffnungsangebote*
> 
> Selbstverständlich schnüren wir zum 10.04.2010 massig Angebote. Räder, Zubehör, Kleidung und die ein oder andere Überraschung warten zu Sonderpreisen im Canyon.Home. Natürlich gelten die Angebote nur vor Ort und nur an diesem Tag. Wer seinen Besuch vor allem zum Shoppen nutzen möchte sollte öfter hier vorbei schauen.



.


----------



## unchained (9. Februar 2010)

Schankedön


----------



## T!ll (9. Februar 2010)

Freu mich drauf!!


----------



## biesa (9. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht auch wieder mit unserem "Jeans" Freund


----------



## T!ll (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (23. Februar 2010)

Geil,
ich habe frei und bin dabei,
alles weitere ist mir einerlei


----------



## jonezzz (2. März 2010)

Hallo!

Nachdem T!ll so nett war und mich auf den Fred hier aufmerksam gemacht hatte, hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen an die Erfahrenen.

Und zwar:

Ich bin echt noch ein blutiger Anfänger, bin aber das Wochenende 9.-11. 4. in Koblenz, meiner schönen Heimatstadt...jedoch ist jetzt die Frage: Macht es Sinn als Anfänger da aufzutauchen oder werd ich da untergehen?

Und noch eine Frage...ich fahr nen Hardtail...wird es ERFAHRUNGSGEMÄß auch was für hardtailer geben? oder sollt ich da doch lieber zuhaus bleiben?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Jonas


----------



## viZual (2. März 2010)

also wenn du Zeit hast rate ich dir vorbeizuschauen. Schon allein das Canyon.Home. ist sehenswert......
Obs sich lohnt mim Hardtail zu kommen, kann ich dir nich sagen, aber ich schwöre dir, wenn die Canyon Heroes da sind gehts derbe ab.
Ich komm auf jeden Fall, aber ich weiß auch noch nich ob ich iwo mitfahre, aber zumindest mal bissl zuschaun is Pflicht.....
Ich hoffe das hat dir bei der Entscheidung geholfen....
see ya


----------



## jonezzz (2. März 2010)

viZual schrieb:


> also wenn du Zeit hast rate ich dir vorbeizuschauen. Schon allein das Canyon.Home. ist sehenswert......
> Obs sich lohnt mim Hardtail zu kommen, kann ich dir nich sagen, aber ich schwöre dir, wenn die Canyon Heroes da sind gehts derbe ab.
> Ich komm auf jeden Fall, aber ich weiß auch noch nich ob ich iwo mitfahre, aber zumindest mal bissl zuschaun is Pflicht.....
> Ich hoffe das hat dir bei der Entscheidung geholfen....
> see ya


 
also zeit habe ich auf jeden fall, aber würd halt schon gerne fahren
frage ist nur: auch mitm hardtail?!


----------



## steveo282 (2. März 2010)

Wirds an diesem Tag auch die Möglichkeit geben, Bikes probe fahren zu können. (Nicht nur auf dem "so verhassten"  Parkplatz?


----------



## jonezzz (2. März 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> Wirds an diesem Tag auch die Möglichkeit geben, Bikes probe fahren zu können. (Nicht nur auf dem "so verhassten"  Parkplatz?




soweit ich das verstanden habe nur auf dem "verhassten parkplatz" da alle fahrräder genau dort gebraucht werden...

nochmal zu meiner frage...weiss jemand obs die letzten jahre auch "führungen" gab bei denen man mitm hardtail teilnehmen konnte?

lg

jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g!zmo (3. März 2010)

warte doch einfach mal bis genauere streckendetails bekannt sind.
die cc/am tour wirst du aber sicher auch mit einem hardtail mitfahren können.
gruß nach ludwigshafen


----------



## Bartoy (3. März 2010)

jonezzz schrieb:


> soweit ich das verstanden habe nur auf dem "verhassten parkplatz" da alle fahrräder genau dort gebraucht werden...
> 
> nochmal zu meiner frage...weiss jemand obs die letzten jahre auch "führungen" gab bei denen man mitm hardtail teilnehmen konnte?
> 
> ...



Hey, das hängt wohl eher von deiner Fitness als vom Rad ab. Außerdem sind Hardtails immer noch Aktuell.


----------



## jonezzz (3. März 2010)

danke euch beiden

@g!zmo: gruß zurück nach karlsruhe


----------



## Jok3r (4. März 2010)

Denke das ich mein Rad bis dahin fertig habe ,das ich mit meinem verbesserten Torque auf der Matte stehen kann


----------



## Antilles (5. März 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOW bin auf jeden dabei!
anmeldeformular????????
und hier in koblenz ist eig alles mit nem hardtail fahrbar... sprünge usw kann man umfahren und wurzelpassagen etc fährt man halt langsamer!
kannst dann ja mit mir am ende fahren... meistens etwas staubig aber man steht nicht im weg:-D
mfg antilles


----------



## jonezzz (6. März 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> WOOOOOOOOOOW bin auf jeden dabei!
> anmeldeformular????????
> und hier in koblenz ist eig alles mit nem hardtail fahrbar... sprünge usw kann man umfahren und wurzelpassagen etc fährt man halt langsamer!
> kannst dann ja mit mir am ende fahren... meistens etwas staubig aber man steht nicht im weg:-D
> mfg antilles



alles klar, werd ich wohl machen...können uns ja vorher nochmal kurzscließen...

schönen samstag

jonas


----------



## Jok3r (6. März 2010)

Wurzelpassagen werden volles Rohr gefahren, um so weniger Schläge kommen im Lenker an


----------



## Sera (13. März 2010)

Gestern mal per Mail für die AM Tour angemeldet. Freu mich drauf. 
Weiß einer (vllt. von letztem Jahr) wie es aussieht, wenn ein Kumpel spontan mitkommen würde. Geht das?


----------



## Jok3r (13. März 2010)

hab jetzt doch die Hoffnung das ich hinkommen kann! Aber wo muß ich mich denn anmelden?  wenn ich die Freeride Tour mitfahren will


----------



## Antilles (13. März 2010)

per email: [email protected]
hab mich mal für die am tour angemeldet:-D mal sehen was es so neues gibt oder ob ich die strecken schon kenne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. März 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> ich die strecken schon kenne...



da kannste von ausgehen.


----------



## taunus-biker (13. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne mit einem Freund an der All-Mountain Tour teilnehmen! Einzigstes Problem: er fährt kein Canyon. Geht das trotzdem??
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. März 2010)

ja.


----------



## Jok3r (14. März 2010)

wo sehe ich denn die angebotenen touren


----------



## Sera (14. März 2010)

Hier: http://granfondo.blog.canyon.com/?p=1418


----------



## David.K (14. März 2010)

sers miteinander

mal ne kurze frage fährt auch jemand mim AM die Freeride Tour oder is besser nur mim speziellem Bike mitzufahren ? 

Grüße 

David


----------



## Tim777 (14. März 2010)

jo, den Tibor Simai mal kennenlernen und ein bisschen mit Euch biken finde ich ne gute Idee. Mir ist noch nicht klar, wer von Euch die Freeride-Tour mitfährt. Wenn ich komme, fahre ich da mit (dann muss ich wenigstens net so viel hochfahren )


----------



## Jogi (14. März 2010)

Grüäzi,
hab mich auch mal glatt für die FR-Tour angemeldet.

Am liebsten würd ich ja die FR-Tour mit Tibor und Rob, die AM mit Stefan und gleichzeitig noch die RR-Tour mit Erik mitfahrn, kann mich halt leider nicht dreiteilen, sind halt alle nahezu gleichzeitig.


----------



## T!ll (14. März 2010)

Bin bei der AM-Tour dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (14. März 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Bin bei der AM-Tour dabei



diesmal nicht FR?


----------



## nailz (14. März 2010)

David.K schrieb:


> sers miteinander
> 
> mal ne kurze frage fährt auch jemand mim AM die Freeride Tour oder is besser nur mim speziellem Bike mitzufahren ?
> 
> ...



Bin letztes Jahr mitm Vorgänger (Nerve ESX 8) die FR-Tour mitgefahren. An einer Stelle ist mir die 140mm Stahlfeder-Pike durchgeschlagen.
Absteigen und tragen oder schieben geht immer. Da wird kein Streß gemacht, alles easy going. Sicherheit geht vor.
Wie die Streckenführung dieses Jahr läuft weiß ich nicht. Ich überlege auch zw FR und AM, wenn ich es am 10.04. nach KO schaffe

Wäre allerdings seitens Canyon auch über mehr Infos der Strecken erfreut


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. März 2010)

wo ist dir denn da die gabel durchgeschlagen? mir ist da noch nie die gabel durchgeschlagen und ich fahre die beiden trails öfter mal mit dem nerve.


----------



## T!ll (15. März 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> diesmal nicht FR?



war letztes mal bei der CC/AM Tour dabei 
und ich glaube ich hab das falsche Rad für die FR-Tour


----------



## proxis (15. März 2010)

moinsen! schade schade leider ein tick zu weit weg um sich das ganze mal anschauen zu können. bin gerade wieder am neu einsteigen in die ganze scene. bin leider vor 8 jahren ausgestiegen. und nun warte ich auf mein wiedereinstiegsbike!


----------



## Jogi (15. März 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> war letztes mal bei der CC/AM Tour dabei
> und ich glaube ich hab das falsche Rad für die FR-Tour



Oh! OK, ich dachte, du warst auch bei den FR'ern dabei gewesen.
Die Strecke, die wir da gefahren sind, wär ich auch bedenkenlos mit meinem 80/100 mm CC-Fully gefahren - Halt net ganz so zackisch bergab, dafür halt bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (15. März 2010)

nailz schrieb:


> Bin letztes Jahr mitm Vorgänger (Nerve ESX 8) die FR-Tour mitgefahren. An einer Stelle ist mir die 140mm Stahlfeder-Pike durchgeschlagen.
> Absteigen und tragen oder schieben geht immer. Da wird kein Streß gemacht, alles easy going. Sicherheit geht vor.
> Wie die Streckenführung dieses Jahr läuft weiß ich nicht. Ich überlege auch zw FR und AM, wenn ich es am 10.04. nach KO schaffe
> 
> Wäre allerdings seitens Canyon auch über mehr Infos der Strecken erfreut



Du MUSST kommen! Wir brauchen dich doch zwecks Helm-Cam! 

Mehr Infos über die FR und AM Strecken werden wohl aus dem gleichen Grund wie bei der November-Tour nicht veröffentlicht (Top Secret Spot )


----------



## David.K (15. März 2010)

Also kann man sagen die FR Tour geht au mim AM des passt, 
dann werd ich mich mal da Anmelden


----------



## nailz (15. März 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Du MUSST kommen! Wir brauchen dich doch zwecks Helm-Cam!



Dann hab' ich wohl keine andere Wahl 
Termin ist schon lange vorgemerkt, aber es wird sich wie letztes Jahr kurzfristig entscheiden...

Edit: Grad im blog gesehen, daß die FR-Tour ausgebucht ist


----------



## Jogi (15. März 2010)

trotzdem kommen 
Ich denke, dass sich einige anmelden und dann nicht kommen.


----------



## T!ll (16. März 2010)

Sehe grade, dass auch die AM Tour ausgebucht ist 
(hab mich noch nicht angemeldet)


----------



## speedhuem (16. März 2010)

Ich hab mich gerade noch für die FR-Tour angemeldet.
Freu mich.


----------



## Unruheherdt (18. März 2010)

Bin auch mit dem AM bei der FR-Tour dabei!

Für mich heißt es da zuschauen und das ein oder andere lernen. Vielleicht traue ich mich auch den ein oder anderen Sprung!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (25. März 2010)

mach ich genauso,da ich die trails wahrscheinlich eh alle kenne,fahr ich nur wegen der technik mit


----------



## punked (1. April 2010)

ich bin auch bei der FR-Tour mit dabei.
Da ich allerdings aus Mainz komme wollte ich hier mal noch anfragen, ob jemand von hier nach Koblenz vielleicht mit dem Auto fährt? ich habe kein eigenes, und das wäre sicher günstiger als mit dem IC zu fahren.

Wäre schön wenn das klappt! Muss auch nicht direkt aus Mainz kommen, geht auch irgendwo aus der Region (Wiesbaden, Bingen etc.)


----------



## Antilles (1. April 2010)

am montag kann cih dir bescheid sagen, ich fahre wohl am freitag von frankfurt aus nach koblenz, also heim... aber ads entscheidet sich wie gesacht erst montag...
kannst dann sicher hier bei mir pennen, hab dann eh sturmfrei:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (2. April 2010)

Ich hoffe mal dass sie dann endlich endlich endlich mal ein Torque auch in Größe S anbieten .. ich brauch ja schliesslich nen vergleich! Das gewarte nervt langsam, zumal die Bikes wie warme Semmeln weggehen.


----------



## Sera (2. April 2010)

> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass wir auf Grund der Anzahl der Touren und der Teilnehmer keine Testräder zur Verfügung stellen können!



stand in der Bestätigungsemail. Oder meinst du das anders?


----------



## Antilles (2. April 2010)

bei den fahrtechniktrainings gibts wohl testräder oder?
hatte ich jetzt so in erinnerung.


----------



## steveo282 (2. April 2010)

Nein, ich will kein Testbike für eine Tour, sondern einfach mal Probesitzen. Werden sie wohl anbieten oder?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. April 2010)

ne ich glaub nicht das die das anbieten.
also auf der homepage steht auch welche räder da sind

@antilles:wann fährst du denn los weil deine tour ja später ist,wir könnten uns ja eventuell treffen
@punked:wenn du auch die freeride tour fährst und eventuell dort übernachtest könnten wir uns ja treffen,hab keine lust wieder alleine durch koblenz zu gurken


----------



## steveo282 (2. April 2010)

kannst du mal link posten, welche bikes angeboten werden?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. April 2010)

dies sind die räder die reduziert zur verfügung stehen:
http://granfondo.blog.canyon.com/?p=1636

und das sind die die sie auf lager haben ohne rabatt:
https://www.canyon.com/shop/bikes_to_go.html

ich meine aber auch irgendwo gelesen haben das du für irgendwas ein bike zur verfügung gestellt bekommst.
im showroom stehen auch bikes,die man normalerweise draußen eine runde testfährt,glaube aber nicht das sie das am granfondo machen


----------



## steveo282 (2. April 2010)

Na wenn sie schon einmal die Gelegenheit haben, bei so einem Events ihre Bikes zur Schau zu stellen, warum sollten sie diese dann nicht nutzen?
Ich hoffe mal du hast unrecht ;-)


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. April 2010)

hast du dir mal den plan vom gelände angeguckt?der ist voll gestellt und wenn viele leute kommen,wirst du die wohl nicht testen können,vllt kannst du dich drinnen mal drauf setzen,das wars aber auch schon.

ich hoffe das auch,will ämlich auch testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punked (3. April 2010)

@Antilles: Wäre toll wenn das klappt! Melde dich dann einfach, wenn du ab Montag mehr weißt 
@Sonnesteiber: wenn das mit Antilles klappt, freue ich mich mit dir zur Tour zu fahren!

Muss zur Allgemeinen Info allerdings verlauten lassen, dass ich kein Canyon fahre, sondern ein Fusion Whiplash. Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht verstoßen :S Ich habe das Bike gebraucht von einem Freund gekauft, ursprünglich hätte ich sonst auch ein Canyon erworben.
Ich wünsche allen schöne Ostern und viel Bikespaß! (wer dazu kommt vor lauter Eier essen  )


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. April 2010)

@punked:ja sehen wir ja am montag,ich hoffe es aber auch

warum sollten wir dich verstoßen,nur wegen einem anderen bike,quatsch.wie biker müssen ja zsm halten


----------



## punked (3. April 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> warum sollten wir dich verstoßen,nur wegen einem anderen bike,quatsch.wie biker müssen ja zsm halten



schön, auf diese Einstellung hatte ich gesetzt. Ich hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn ihr das so eng seht. Hatte ja sogar extra bei der Anmeldung bei canyon zur Tour noch nachgefragt, aber das macht denen genausowenig aus  

PS: schönes Lebensmotto Sonnesteiber


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. April 2010)

ich bin mal gespannt wie das mit den Ständen aussieht die sie aufbauen,vom platz her wird ja wohl etwas eng werden,da ja noch der dirttrack auf dem gelände ist.
wird wahrscheinlich räumlich ziemlich eng werden.
finde es nur irgendwie schade,das auf der page zu wenig fakten veröffentlicht werden und man viel hin und her klicken muss.

@punked:vielen dank,irgendwie muss man ja den kater nachdem biken vertreiben (oder ihn schlimmer machen)


----------



## Bartoy (5. April 2010)

Es wird definitiv, wie gewohnt, die Möglichkeit geben die Bikes aus dem Showroom auszuprobieren.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. April 2010)

man kann auch bikes bei einem techniktraining testen,wird aber wohl schwierig werden eins zu ergattern.


@punked:
falles es mit antilles nicht klappt kann ich dich auch am bahnhof abholen...sag mir einfach bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (5. April 2010)

ich muss selbst zugfahren...
klappt also nicht...
sorry


bis samstag


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. April 2010)

ok sollen wir eine uhrzeit ausmachen wo wir uns am bahnhof zsm treffen?


----------



## punked (6. April 2010)

Schade, aber kommt vor. Immerhin können wir zusammen fahren 
@Antilles: Fährst du dann Freitag noch oder auch Samstagmorgen? Mit was für einem Ticket/Zug fährst du?

@Sonnesteiber: Ich wäre dafür, dass wir uns dennoch am Bahnhof treffen, dann muss ich mir den Weg zu Canyon nicht suchen. Treffpunkt können wir ja dann abhängig davon machen, wann ich mit dem Zug ankomme.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (6. April 2010)

wenn ihr mit dem gleichen zug fahrt würde ich euch das rheinlandpfalz ticket empfehlen,das gibts nämlich als gruppen ticket und liegt zwischen 25 und 30 euro für 5  personen maximal nutzbar.

@punked:wenn du irgendwo in koblenz bist kann ich dich auch abholen kommen mir ist das egal mir machen 10km mehr oder weniger nix aus.
wenn fahren sowieso nur wir beide zsm tour weil antilles ne andere tour fährt und ich würde gerne 9:45 schon bei canyon sein,weil ich mich noch für die workshops anmelden will


----------



## Antilles (7. April 2010)

ich fahre freitag direkt nach der arbeit wieder heim nach koblenz... mh mal sehen :-D da fährt immer einer durch... mal bei db.de gucken...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. April 2010)

ich bin freitag so gegen 17uhr wieder hier sein,ich wollte aufjedenfall noch eine runde fahren (nur was kleines:eventuell köba und noch buchentrail),weil ich die bremsbeläge noch einfahren muss,wenn jmd von euch schon freitag abend da ist kann er gerne mitfahren,dann kriegt er auch noch was von koblenz zusehen.
meldet euch einfach bei mir.

wegen samstag gucken wir nochmal,ich steh jedem gerne als navi zur verfügung


----------



## punked (8. April 2010)

@Antilles,was ist Morgen "Nach der Arbeit", also wieviel Uhr? Fährt der Zug vielleicht über Mainz?

Ansonsten würde ich Samstagmorgen mit dem IC von hier aus fahren, kostet zwar n bisschen was, aber dann benutz ich auch mal meine Bahncard.

@Sonnesteiber: Ich wäre dann um 9.10Uhr am Hbf, ist dir das zu früh? Wenn ja können wir uns auch einfach bei Canyon treffen, dann rolle ich schonmal dorthin. Um die Anmeldung gültig zu machen soll man ja bereits um 9.30Uhr dort sein.
Ich habe mich aber noch nicht ganz entschieden, ob ich tatsächlich komme, da ich wieder früh aufstehen muss. Ich geb euch dann aber spätestens morgen abend Bescheid!
Habe auch mal bei Dominik Piquardt angefragt, wie lange die Tour geht und ob man mit Oberkörperprotektor "overdressed" ist. Gibt es dazu vielleicht schon Erfahrungen aus früheren Jahren?
Grüße, Lukas


----------



## Antilles (8. April 2010)

Ich denke jaki und ich kommen auch mit... wenn ich rechtzeitig da bin...
auch noch neue bremsbeläge rein und dann ne kleine runde:-D
jaki kommt wohl auch mit.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (8. April 2010)

@punked:darf ich dich dutzen?kannst mich auch kevin nennen.also 9.10 passt mir super,dann ahb cih auch mein frühstück hinter mir.aber ich werde auch alles an protektoren anziehen,einfach nur weil ich neue sachen ausprobieren will und hier die technik von anfang richlerne,also ich denke nicht das das extrem overdressed ist,vorallendingen weil die sprünge nicht schwer sind aber wenn du dich hinlegst kannst mit pech irgendwo gegen fliegen.


----------



## punked (8. April 2010)

Hallo Kevin,
klar kannst mich dutzen! Deine Argumente für den Protektor sind gut, wenn ich jetzt kein völlig gegensätzliches Urteil höre nehm ich ihn wahrscheinlich mit. Gibt es um Koblenz denn viele Sprünge?
Langsam wächst die Vorfreude auf die Tour, ist allerdings noch etwas getrübt durch die Aussicht auf frühes Aufstehen am Samstag...
Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (8. April 2010)

hey lukas,also es gibt unterschiede es gibt welche die sind einfach flowig  und auch technisch aber die meisten sind schon viele sprünge dabei,aber du musst auch kreativ werden,weil viele sind versteckt,da fährt man dann mal neben den trail und springt von einer erhöhung wieder drauf oder du springst aus einer kurve raus,aber mehr will ich nicht verraten.
also sag mir nochmal bescheid ob ich dich dann abholen soll oder nicht,weil ich mich ja danach richten muss,ich mach das gerne.


----------



## punked (9. April 2010)

@Kevin: Ich nehme doch die Bummelbahn, mit dem IC is zu teuer und zu umständlich. Ich bin dann um 9.07Uhr in Koblenz, können uns also 9.10Uhr in der Eingangshalle treffen.

Ich schreib dir gleich mal noch eine PN/Mail mit meiner Handynummer, falls was dazwischenkommt.

Freu mich drauf, einige von euch dann morgen zu sehen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (9. April 2010)

ich freu mich besonders auf die tour,ich frag mich welche trails jeweils gefahren werden.wird ja leider erst morgen bekannt gegeben


----------



## dontheogl (10. April 2010)

*Also ich muss sagen Respekt!​*
Ein richtig gut organisierter Event von Canyon und echt mal ein fetter Tag. 

Nette Tour, fetter Pumptrack danach und eine nicht zu verachtende Expo-Area, wo mit super Service seitens aller Hersteller/Aussteller für das wohl der Besucher gesorgt war.

Und was da nicht alles verlost wurde unter den Teilnehmern, Federgabeln, Laufradsätze, etc....
Hätte ich mich doch bloß offiziell angemeldet. 

Während der Tour schon wurden Gutscheine verteilt unter den Teilnehmern, für fette T-Shirts oder Schwalbe Reifensets! 

Und zur Krönung gabs dann beim Dirtjump-Contest ein nagelneues Canyon Stiched Dirtbike zu gewinnen!

Leider kam ich bei der Tour vom rechten Weg genau auf dem Drop ab und mein Visier vom Helm ist hin! 

Aber auf jeden Fall ein richtig guter Tag bei super Wetter!
*Danke Canyon!​*


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. April 2010)

die freeride tour war der hammer und evt kommt uns tibor nochmal besuchen.die fahrtechnikkurse waren super,ich hab viel mit nachhause genommen,nur leider hab ich verpennt klamotten zu kaufen 
und das wetter war ja perfekt


----------



## T!ll (11. April 2010)

Das war echt ein absolut perfekter Tag!
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle, ein paar Bilder kommen auch noch


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. April 2010)

wer hat eig die bilder gemacht?warst du das auf  der freeride tour?

weiß jmd wer das video gemacht hatte,weil jmd hatte ja eine helmcam dabei


----------



## T!ll (11. April 2010)

Nene ich war bei der CrossCounrty-Tour mit den Mtb-Heroes dabei.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. April 2010)

wie war die so?
hoffe mal das alle bilder nach und nach eintrudeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (11. April 2010)

Die Tour war einfach genial
Tolle Strecke mit vielen geilen Trails, eine echt nette Truppe, perfektes Wetter, was will man mehr

und jetzt Bilder.....



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Hat jemand Bilder vom Dirtcontest?


----------



## nailz (11. April 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder vom Dirtcontest?



Jep, sind paar ganz gute dabei. Ich muß sie nur noch aus den RAWs entwickeln und lade sie bei Gelegenheit hoch....


----------



## Sera (11. April 2010)

Ich war von der AM Tour etwas enttäuscht. Die Strecke war super, allerdings hätte ich mir etwas AM-spezifischere Fahrtechniktipps gewünscht. 
Aber ansonsten war es echt ein gelungener Tag


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. April 2010)

die strecke war echt super,die freerider sind genau die gleiche strecke gefahren.


----------



## T!ll (11. April 2010)

Achja falls jemand den GPS-Track (CC-Tour) haben will, PN an mich.

Und ein paar Fahrtechnik-Hilfen gab's bei uns auch


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. April 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man an dieser Stelle auch mal den Angestellten von CANYON Danke sagen. Trotz des Ansturms sind sie immer sehr nett und hilfsbereit gewesen und haben trotzdem die Ruhe bewahrt. Das war sicherlich nicht immer einfach und sie wussten abends auch was sie getan haben. Toll was alle, auch die Guides der einzelnen Touren sowie die MA der Expo da auf die Beine gestellt haben. Die Truppe der CC-Tour mit Kim und Benny von ERGON war zwar klein aber fein! Und mein Junior hat mir mal wieder gezeigt wie man den Berg richtig hoch und schnell wieder runter kommt 
Diese Tour war einfach nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. April 2010)

ich kann mir diese kleine frechheit nicht verkneifen,deshalb entschuldige bitte 

Es ist schon blöd wenn man in das Alter kommt wo Sohn den Vater überholt und man sich selber wie eine Trinkflasche am Familienrad vorkommt


----------



## punked (11. April 2010)

Ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur beipflichten: Ein tolles Event und eine echt klasse FR-Tour! War ehrlich überrascht, was der Koblenzer Trail so alles hergab. War sicherlich nicht mein letzter Besuch 

Es würde mich auch freuen, wenn es die Touren mit Canyon-Heroes-Beteiligung häufiger geben würde, letztes Jahr im November gab es das ja wohl schonmal? Denn die Fahrtechniktipps(Ellenbogen) waren echt hilfreich, obwohl ich jetzt schon seit Jahren mit dem Bike unterwegs bin.

Bin auch gespannt auf das Helmkamera-Video 



> Danke Canyon!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. April 2010)

@lukas wo warst du am ende?ich hab dich gesucht.ich hoffe du kommst uns mal öfters besuchen

ich hoffe auch das viele nicht koblenzer die jetzt bei den touren dabei waren mal wieder vorbeikommen und man wieder zsm eine tour fahren kann.eventuell kriegen wir ja tibor dazu nochmal vorbeizukommen,ihm hat es ja scheinbar richtig spaß gemacht

ich hoffe auch das canyon weiter so arbeitet und wir uns auf ein neues und baldiges event freuen können

Happy trails


----------



## Jogi (11. April 2010)

Hab auch ein paar Bildchen in meinem Album:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



war übrigens bei der FR-Tour


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. April 2010)

kannst du mich auf dem tibor bild markieren?ich bin derjenige der grad so durch bild fährt mit den braunen klamotten


----------



## cyberlurch (12. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin der Typ mit der Helmkamera bei der Freeride-Tour.
Wie bereits angekündigt, werde ich Euch informieren, sobald der Film fertig ist.
Kann aber noch eine Weile dauern - vor allem, wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird...
Leider fehlt ausgerechnet bei Tibors und Robs Drop-Einweisung der Ton :-(
Mal schauen, was sich noch verwerten lässt.
Bis bald
Joachim


----------



## bone peeler (12. April 2010)

Muss hier auch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Canyon aussprechen. Waren zwar nur zum schauen da und nicht zum Radeln aber es war trotzdem klasse mal das Ladengschäft und einige Mitarbeiter kennenzulernen. Besonders gut hat mir gefallen das sich die MA Zeit für die Kundschaft genommen haben und z.B. an den Rahmenmodellen Rede und Antwort zur Technik gestanden haben. Ansonsten war es super organisiert und anscheinend hat man auch einen guten Draht zum Wettergott 

Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal wo ich sicher auch mal ´ne Tour mitfahre...


*DANKE CANYON!!!*​


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. April 2010)

Hi.

Die Freeride-Tour war echt super. Viel gelernt und Rob und Tibor haben super erklärt und sich echt Zeit genommen (gab ja eigentlich einen Zeitplan ).


----------



## speedhuem (12. April 2010)

Jo...schließ ich mich an! Hat Spaß gemacht die Freeride-Tour (trotz Sturz an der Welle). Hab ja als Entschädigung ein T-Shirt bekommen und die Schmerzen im Schulterbereich müssten auch in ein paar Tagen wieder weg sein! Das mit dem "Ansurfen und Reindrücken" wird auf alle Fälle noch mehr geübt.
Ellenbogen raus Leute 

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## chantre72 (12. April 2010)

War wirklich ne perfekte Veranstaltung. Ich bin die Rennradtour mit Eric Zabel gefahren und wir hatten alle unseren Spaß!

Danke an die Veranstalter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (12. April 2010)

ja leider haben wir freerider die truppe um eric nicht mehr überholen können,das lag aber wahrscheinlich an der vergabe der marzotschi  gutscheine.


----------



## HybRider (12. April 2010)

Hi @all Canyonauten!

Samstag war richtig gut. Gratulation. Hab die Tour mit E. Zabel mitgemacht. Tempo und Strecke Top!

Tolle Orga, tolles Wetter und viel entspannte Gesichter.

Muss ich jetzt wieder 25 Jahre warten!

HybRider


----------



## Jogi (12. April 2010)

Ja, an dieser Stelle auch nochmal vielen Dank an das Orga-Team und an die Begleiter der FR-Tour. Hat riesig Spass gemacht.

Ich hab mich nach der FR-Tour gleich noch aufs Rennrad geschwungen und bin zum Aspelbachtal geradelt, Stoppomat fahren. Viel ging dort ja nicht mehr, ich musste zuvor ja die Bergwertung bei der FR-Tour gewinnen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. April 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Es ist schon blöd wenn man in das Alter kommt wo Sohn den Vater überholt und man sich selber wie eine Trinkflasche am Familienrad vorkommt



Da hast Du ( leider ) völlig Recht. Aber ich gönne es ihm


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. April 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von mir:


----------



## punked (12. April 2010)

> @lukas wo warst du am ende?ich hab dich gesucht.ich hoffe du kommst uns mal öfters besuchen



war geld holen, hab dann was gegessen und mir den dirtcontest angeschaut und bin dann heimgefahren. Bin seit Samstag auch schon am planen, wann ich wieder zu euch kommen kann, ich will auf dem Trail auf jeden Fall mal Fotos schießen! Vielleicht können wir uns aber auch mal in der Mitte in Boppard treffen? Am Besten Wochentags am Nachmittag, da fährt dann auch ein RE, mit dem ich schneller dort bin als mit dem Bummelzug 

Ich wollte eigentlich noch ein Autogramm von Erik Zabel besorgen, aber der hat leider nur auf den riesigen Plakaten unterschrieben, die ich im Rucksack nicht transportieren konnte. Hoffen wir, dass wir auf den nächsten GranFondo keine 25Jahre warten müssen 

Falls noch mehr Bilder von der FR-Tour gibt: Immer her damit!


----------



## waldfrucht (12. April 2010)

chantre72 schrieb:


> War wirklich ne perfekte Veranstaltung. Ich bin die Rennradtour mit Eric Zabel gefahren und wir hatten alle unseren Spaß!
> 
> Danke an die Veranstalter!!



Interesse halber, wie viel Kilometer seid ihr mit welchem schnitt gefahren?
Wo ging die Strecke her wir sind die große RTF gefahren?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (13. April 2010)

@Lukas:das ist schön zu hören,ich will auch noch Bilder machen,ich guck mal was ich so besorgen kann.Kumpel will auch noch Bilder machen und wenn du auch noch eine Kamera mitbringst kriegen wir bestimmt super Fotos,evt besorg ich noch nen hobbyfotografen.Boppard klingt gut,den Park wollte ich dieses Jahr auch noch angreifen 
zeitlich müssen wir mal gucken

ich freu mich auf Bilder und Video!!!


----------



## chantre72 (13. April 2010)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Interesse halber, wie viel Kilometer seid ihr mit welchem schnitt gefahren?
> Wo ging die Strecke her wir sind die große RTF gefahren?



Hallo,

es waren 84km mit exakt 28er Schnitt. Die strecke war weitgehend identisch mit der 75km RTF. Wurde noch ne kleine Zusatzschleife ergänzt. Der GPS Track ist bei gpsies hinterlegt http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aunoawvdstdkayzq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (13. April 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Boppard klingt gut,den Park wollte ich dieses Jahr auch noch angreifen



Sag mir bescheid wenn du nach Boppard fährst, da wär ich dabei  ich mag den Park einfach

@müslibrenner: Ja das Sträßchen runter nach Brodenbach hat's in sich was die Serpentinen angeht 

Auf der Canyon-HP gibt's noch ein paar Bilder.

ride on
Till


----------



## Antilles (13. April 2010)

bin dann samstag im park auch dabei, aber nur vormittags, um 3 uhr muss ich dann wieder heim, sodass ich um 4 spätestens wieder da bin...
kevin wenn ich ein auto hab kann cih dich von der stadt aus mit nach boppard nehmen!



speedhuem schrieb:


> Ellenbogen raus Leute



Antilles


----------



## Sonnesteiber (13. April 2010)

hab ich was verpasst?es stand ja noch nicht fest wann wir fahren oder meinst du samstags allgemein?
aber das wäre echt cool wenn das ginge,und dann hochshutteln

aber immoment bin ich etwas ausgebucht,muss mal gucken was ich so frei kriege

Ride don´t slide


@speedhuem und punked:
es ist auch ein bild von uns dabei wo wir vorm canyon home auf tibor warten,der ja ein bisschen spät war


----------



## punked (13. April 2010)

Wegen Boppard: mir wäre wie gesagt unter der Woche lieb, wegen der Anfahrtszeit, das liegt da günstiger. Shuttle ist nicht unbedingt nöitg, laut der Homepage hat man auch in 15min die Strecke wieder hochgeschoben, vielleicht ist es ja sogar fahrbar.

Die Fotos auf der GranFondo-Seite find ich klasse, mein Favorit ist das Bild mit Rob und Tibor in Lycra-Klamotten


----------



## Antilles (14. April 2010)

tja unter der woche bin ich in Frankfurt, und da hin und her fahren lohnt zeitmäßig nicht und ist recht teuer, desshlab samstag:-D
öhm schuttlen?
kevin du fährst doch ein All-Mountain,also nicht ein Runter-Mountain sondern ein runter&wieder_hoch-mountain^^ die paar meter kann man auch grade wieder hochkurbeln... vlltkommt jaki noch mit oder noch jemand mim führerschein, dann können wir auch ab und an mim auto von unten hoch:-D


----------



## waldfrucht (14. April 2010)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hallo! Einzige Abweichung zur RTF.  Die Abfahrt hinunter zur Mosel ging über Oppenhausen und Brodenbach (mit ziemlich heftigen Serpentinen) anstatt über Gondershausen und Alken! Daher die km Differenz!
> 
> Jemand schon Bilder geortet?
> 
> mb



Danke euch,
dann haben wir die Gruppe gesehen wo wir die große RTF gefahren sind.
Die Abfahrt ist aber auch "schön" hoch zu fahren!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. April 2010)

Mal gucken,wann ich kann.wenn erst nächste Woche


----------



## T!ll (14. April 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> oder noch jemand mim führerschein, dann können wir auch ab und an mim auto von unten hoch:-D



Also bitte der Anstieg in Boppard ist doch lässig, da ist man locker in 10min oben. Und so steil is die Straße auch nich 

Auf mein Auto passt leider nur ein Bike...aber wär cool wenn wir mal was starten könnten im Park


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. April 2010)

Also aufjedenfall,wir sollten vllt mal einen neuen thread starten,weil das ja nix mehr mit d topic zu tun hat,nur welches Thema

wir könnten ja auch mal ausflüge in andere Parks machen wie Winterberg oder so


----------



## nailz (14. April 2010)

Die beiden Herren,  Rob-J & Tibor Simai,...





bewerten beim DJ-Contest u.a. die Jungs hier:













Jede Menge weitere Bilder vom Contest in meinem Album, leider alle ohne ext. Blitzgerät und mit Kit-Zoom *aarrgh*


----------



## T!ll (15. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZOJJjfHQks"]YouTube- Canyon Granfondo 10.4.2010 Koblenz[/nomedia]

Hab ich grad gefunden, ganz interessant


----------



## Sonnesteiber (16. April 2010)

im granfondo blog gibts auch ein video


----------



## T!ll (16. April 2010)

Jep hab ich auch grad angesehen


----------



## Kaltumformer (17. April 2010)

Die neu eröffnete Stoppomat Strecke bzw. die Stoppomaten musste ich nun auch mal ausprobieren. Hat was. Schöne Strecke. Mit 4 Bar im nahezu runtergeraspelten racing ralph.  

Anlass: Ein gewisser Roman Arnold hat kürzlich in einer Zeitschrift zum Yellowstone 3.0 verlauten verlassen  : "Das Yellowstone ist das Fitness- und Freizeit-Bike unserer Palette und entspricht nicht den sportlichen Mountainbikes - dazu fehlen Scheibenbremsen und eine gescheite Gabel. Unsere Kunden fahren damit sowieso nicht im Gelände".

Das bedeute für mich als Besitzer eines Yellowstone 4.0 mit Scheibenbremse und "gescheiter Gabel" (?) das es also sowohl fürs Gelände geeignet sein muss, aber offensichtlich auch die passenden Gene für Asphalt haben mussfür so eine Stoppomataktion. 

Spaß beiseite. Also die Stoppomat Strecke wird mich ab und an wieder sehen - wenn ich nicht gerade im Gelände bin. Super Sache.  Vielleicht kommt auch noch mal ein gescheites (Renn-)Rädchen dazu. 

Habe die Strecke mal bei Gpsies reingestellt:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mpalwhizqatqlzod

Erleichert evtl dem ein oder anderen die Orientierung. Auch zum finden des Startpunktes. @Canyon Die Beschilderung auf der "Strecke" ist top. Aber die Kabelbinder würde ich ggf. durch etwas haltbareres ersetzen oder an den Stellen doppelt (vor+nach der Kreuzung) ausschildern wie bei einem Marathon. Eines der kleinen roten Schildchen lag bereits auf dem Boden, das hat mich kurz grübeln lassen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (19. April 2010)

Heute ist die freeride Tour endlich online samt Gruppenfoto,fehlt nur noch das Video


----------



## Jogi (19. April 2010)

tolle Bilder, wär gut, wenn's die irgendwo in hoher Auflösung zum Download gäbe.

Ich geb mich mal zu erkennen: von den 15 Bildchen gleich das erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (19. April 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Heute ist die freeride Tour endlich online samt Gruppenfoto,fehlt nur noch das Video


War ne echt coole Tour. Auf das Helmkamera-Video freu ich mich auch schon.



Jogi schrieb:


> Ich geb mich mal zu erkennen: von den 15 Bildchen gleich das erste


Bild 14


----------



## cyberlurch (19. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
klar, das Video. Ich werd versuchen, es so bald wie möglich fertigzustellen.
Bitte noch etwas Geduld - das Wetter ist einfach zu gut...
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Sonnesteiber (19. April 2010)

Klar Joachim haben wir dafür Verständnis,das Wetter ist ja auch 1A 

ich würde mich auch gerne zu erkennen geben,aber Canyon hat das Bild von mir wieder rausgeholt


----------



## Jogi (19. April 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> War ne echt coole Tour. Auf das Helmkamera-Video freu ich mich auch schon.
> 
> 
> Bild 14



der Wheelie-King  gell


----------



## punked (19. April 2010)

an die Freerider: Ihr könnt euch auch mal mit einer Personenbeschreibung (wie ihr auf der Tour aussaht) an Andreas von Canyon wenden. Er hat die Fotos dort gemacht und stellt sie euch sicher zur Verfügung. Schreibt eine Mail an [email protected]. Die Bild/Urheberrechte verbleiben natürlich bei Canyon/Andreas, aber für den privaten Gebrauch könnt ihr sie ja dennoch nutzen.

Bei Gelegenheit stell ich meine Bilder auch mal in meine IBC-Galerie.

ride on, Lukas


----------



## radjey (20. April 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> der Wheelie-King  gell


Ja, danke. Is halt so ne Spielerei von mir


----------



## cyberlurch (20. April 2010)

Hallo Ihr Freerider,
der Film ist im Entstehen. Soll ich die Stürze mit einbauen oder fühlen sich die Betroffenen Jens und Evoc-Mann dann vorgeführt? Der Steilhang mit Wurzel ist übrigens nicht mehr dabei, weil die SD-Karte voll war.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. April 2010)

Schade um den Steilhang,wird es Musik im Hintergrund geben?


----------



## cyberlurch (21. April 2010)

Mit Steilhang meine ich die Baumumfahrung, wo sich ein Kollege die Schulter und das Vorderrad demoliert hat. Alles davor ist drauf. Die Gesamtlänge von knapp 12 Minuten ist leider nicht YouTube-kompatibel, also werde ich's wohl bei VHoldr ins Netz stellen. Musik ist das Einzige, was noch fehlt. Bin noch auf der Suche nach ein paar passenden Tönen. Vielleicht schaff ich's heute Abend, den Film fertigzustellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (21. April 2010)

http://www.vimeo.com

Da gibt es auch keine 10 Minuten Beschränkung...


----------



## Jogi (21. April 2010)

warum stellst du den Film nicht hier rein?


----------



## Flitschbirne (21. April 2010)

Noch besser


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. April 2010)

Musik hab ich ein richtig gutes Lied,was sehr gut dazu passen würde:
caroline's spine-attention please
und noch Rise against-Give it all


----------



## cyberlurch (21. April 2010)

Danke für die Tips, doch jetzt brate ich den fertigen Film erst mal rüber in meine MobileMe-Galerie - das geht mit iMovie am schnellsten.
Alles Andere ist auch später noch möglich.

@Sonnesteiber:
Caroline's Spine ist tatsächlich ganz nett, aber das Geschrömmel von Rise against ist nicht so mein Geschmack. Ich hab jetzt einfach ein paar unbekannte und ein paar bekannte Stücke hinter die Bilder gelegt.


----------



## cyberlurch (21. April 2010)

Der Film ist online:
http://gallery.me.com/norpel#100458
Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dontheogl (21. April 2010)

Schönes Video! 

Ich bin der, der ab dem Köba oben zugestiegen ist zur Gruppe und der sich weiter unten am Drop etwas verorientiert hat und links gegen den Baum gedroppt ist 

Kam irgendwie zu schnell/komisch aus dem Steilhang raus mit leichtem Linksdrall 

Danke auf jeden Fall für das Video! Echt gut geworden!


----------



## cyberlurch (22. April 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> warum stellst du den Film nicht hier rein?



Hi Jogi,
gute Idee, aber erst wenn mir Canyon das im Video verwendete Foto zur Veröffentlichung freigegeben hat, kann ich den Film ins Forum hochladen.
Warten wir's ab...


----------



## Jogi (22. April 2010)

Schönes Vid. Bist ja 'n ganzes Stück hinter mir hergefahren


----------



## Flitschbirne (22. April 2010)

Top!!!


----------



## punked (22. April 2010)

Tolles Video, bringt die Tour echt gut rüber!

Danke cyberlurch


----------



## radjey (22. April 2010)

Video:


----------



## T!ll (22. April 2010)

Echt schön gemacht, gibt es eigentlich auch Bilder von der AM-Tour??


----------



## Brook (23. April 2010)

Super geiles video ....


----------



## cyberlurch (26. April 2010)

So, jetzt ist das Video auch im Forum.
Guckst Du hier:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6021


----------



## cyberlurch (6. Mai 2010)

Tibor hat ein paar Fotos auf Facebook gepostet:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=171757&id=633847866


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (6. Mai 2010)

Für die Fotos muß man sich aber bei Facebook anmelden.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (6. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie logisch oder?


----------



## radjey (6. Mai 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Irgendwie logisch oder?


Die logische Konsequenz daraus ist, dass man die Fotos nicht zu sehen bekommt, wenn man sich nicht bloß wegen dieser paar Bildchen bei Facebook anmelden möchte.
Und für mich logisch wäre, die Fotos einfach in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Album hochzuladen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Mai 2010)

du musst aber auch mal facebook verstehen,das die das aus rechtlichen gründen nicht dürfen


----------



## y23 (7. Mai 2010)

ich nehm mal an die kritik ging eher in richtung tibor.
er hätte die pics ja auch bei sich auf die website stellen können.
aber wer trendy sein will braucht facebook... und all die anderen portale. und stellt die pics natürlich lieber da ein, man gehört ja dazu.
ich will gar nicht dazu gehören... und scheiß auf die pics


----------



## mas7erchief (7. Mai 2010)

Du Rebell


----------



## cyberlurch (7. Mai 2010)

Ach Entschuldigung, dass ich Euch hier zumute, Euch beim Datenkraken Facebook anzumelden. Sollte ja nur ein Hinweis sein.
Wem's nicht passt, der braucht ja nicht.
Melde mich erst mal offline zum Urlaub in Finale


----------



## Unruheherdt (7. Mai 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Du Rebell


----------



## Sera (7. Mai 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Du Rebell



hey, ich verstehe ihn. bin mir auch noch nicht so sicher, ob sich dieses internetz durchsetzen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Mai 2010)

cyberlurch schrieb:


> Ach Entschuldigung, dass ich Euch hier zumute, Euch beim Datenkraken Facebook anzumelden. Sollte ja nur ein Hinweis sein.
> Wem's nicht passt, der braucht ja nicht.
> Melde mich erst mal offline zum Urlaub in Finale


du glückspilz,aber du wirst doch videos machen,oder?


----------



## cyberlurch (8. Mai 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> du glückspilz,aber du wirst doch videos machen,oder?



die Helmkamera ist eingepackt und in drei Stunden geht's los.


----------



## freeridefritz (25. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bin übers WE in Koblenz und wollte die AM-Enduro Strecke vom Aktionstag nachfahren bzw. andere schöne Touren mit Startpunkt Koblenz! 

Hat jemand gps Daten oder nen Tipp woher ich Streckenbeschreibungen bekommen könnt ? Ansonsten geh ich halt suchen ...


----------

